
General Game Playing with Schema Networks - scribu
https://www.vicarious.com/general-game-playing-with-schema-networks.html
======
fuelfive
Here's a link to the paper as well (ICML 2017 preprint)

[https://www.vicarious.com/img/icml2017-schemas.pdf](https://www.vicarious.com/img/icml2017-schemas.pdf)

